# Happy Birthday BBQ BUBBA



## meowey (Sep 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday BBQ BUBBA!!

Many Happy Returns of the Day!!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## squeezy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Bubba 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*
Hope you have a great day my friend


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 25, 2007)

...No matter what you do, they just keep multiplying!!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy Birthday BBQ BUBBA!!...Many Happy Returns!!...

Hope it's the best one yet!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Until later...


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday .....


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 25, 2007)

Happy birthday Bubba!!! May you celebrate the day with your loved ones, an adult beverage or two, and a smoker full of birthday eats!


----------



## richtee (Sep 25, 2007)

Happy B-D BBQ! I'd come over to the east side an' hoist one with ya, but I ahh...over-indulged last night... grin!


----------



## triple b (Sep 25, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Bubba*
*And many more!!!*


----------



## mossymo (Sep 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday BBQ Bubba !!!


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bubba, Party On Dude!!


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday BBQ BUBBA , have fun


----------



## chadpole (Sep 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday,BBQ Bubba! May your day be a pleasant one and may you enjoy an adult beverage with friends. Have a happy smoking day and have fun.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bubba, and may you have a great day.


----------



## jts70 (Sep 25, 2007)

happy Birthday dude!! Have a couple for me, I'll do the same for you


----------



## smokey steve (Sep 25, 2007)

Happy B-Day


----------



## buddy (Sep 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bubba. I hope you had a good one.


----------



## monty (Sep 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Bubba!

This is YOUR day to have it YOUR way! If only, huh? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Many happy returns, my friend!

Cheers!


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday buddy hope you are having an awesome day


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday BBQ Bubba!


----------



## msmith (Sep 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bubba.


----------



## chris_harper (Sep 26, 2007)

Happy birthday Bubba!!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 26, 2007)

belated happy b-day bubba.


----------



## white cloud (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi Bubba.
I was wondering if you ever went to or heared of Weeks Food corp. in Richmond on 32 Mile. Its a great place to buy meat (well thats all they deal with) Bulk and Great prices, if you havent consider it a B-Day present.             
                            Lee,  Riley Center MI


----------



## smokincowboy (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------

